# Guitarist's fragile ego = cancelled gig.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

A buddy of mine "hired" my band to play his party last night. We've been talking about it at work for over a month now. He was expecting at least 2-300 people. 7 or so years ago, he had over 1000 people show up to his farm.

At any rate, he figured more than one band would be even better, but we were definitely the headliner. Anyone else that wanted to play, had to play either when we had a break or after we left.

My guitarist went to the farm yesterday morning to check out the stage. Went home to get his gear and his brother the drummer. When he came back, another band had already started setting up with mounds of rented gear. Now, we were getting paid for the gig. The other band or bands were playing for free. The PA we own is small potatoes compared to what these guys had rented.
My guitarist was pissed and the other band apparantly were getting pissy back at him. I got a call at home saying the gig was off. He was angry that we were headlining and were going to sound crappy and weak next to these guys.

I raced down to the farm to see what was up, and got everything straightened out. We were going to combine the 2 band's sound systems for one big rockin' system. The other band was indeed going to play whenever we told them to. 

Well, it was too late. Guitarist already told his brother to pack up and go home. Said he tried to reach him to get him to come back, but I don't think he did. Guitarist was not going to do the gig. 

So now, the back up band, new and with barely 2 sets of material have to play all night, and get paid for it, while I have egg on my face when I go to work tomorrow to face everyone and explain how my guitardist's ego was a little bruised so he called off the gig.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Appoint the most reasonable level headed player in the band (from the story above that sounds like you) the task of advancing dates and making executive decisions. The other players then get to direct their frustration at that individual instead of the client. The other players just show up and play, and refer any leads as per dates and what not to the designated character.

It's tough to be that guy as all the weight falls on that person's shoulders which is why most bands hire an outside guy to take care of that sort of thing when they get a little further up the ladder.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Man, you've really had some bad luck with band mates haven't you.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Lame... what kind of guitarist gets angry over gear? Let the playing speak for yourself/the music, not the ****in' amps and shit. Kick him in the balls twice for me, lol.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Please do not take this personally, but your guitarist sounds like a primadonna.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

mario said:


> Please do not take this personally, but your guitarist sounds like a primadonna.


No he's not really. Really down to earth guy, but a little insecure. He's a great player but lacks confidance. He saw all the gear and freaked - really worried we'd sound weak compared to the other band, which I found hard to believe. He runs 200W into a 4x10 & 4x12, and I run 800W. Kick drum mic'd into a powered sub. Piccolo snare needs no help to be heard. Adequate power for vocals. We would have gone over great.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

get this guy some viagara--that might help him.

good luck
jimmy peters


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I've found that at a Gig were multiple bands will be playing, someone always takes it to be some sort of competition...and it should not be (unless of course its a BOTB thing) Some of my best times musically have been listening too or playing with other bands or individuals.....everyone can just do their own thing and enjoy each others differences.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Some of my best times musically have been listening too or playing with other bands or individuals.....everyone can just do their own thing and enjoy each others differences.



Exactly what I was hoping it would be.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

It sounds like your guitarist is just a douchebag.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> It sounds like your guitarist is just a douchebag.


couldn't agree more.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey james on bass.....
I think the other band should have consulted your band in advance on the sound system....since you guys were the headliners....to see if what they had rented would serve your needs or not....and if combining the two systems would have worked then so be it...
your guitarist was right to be a little put out....since his/your stage had been taken over....before the headliners gear was to be even considered...

However, your guitarist should have been able to come to some type of comprimise...with the free help....considering his/your stature as the paid help....or pro's
I dont see him(guitarist) as an egomaniac but probably not really good at
being diplomatic....
better luck on your next outting....

Auger


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

That sucks dude.

Not that it would entirely make up for it, but your guitarist should at least offer to pay the rest of the band whatever gig pay was lost because he pretty much single-handedly scuttled the gig. The rest of you guys could refuse the offer if you wanted to be noble about it... shit does happen. I doubt he's a "douchbag" as has been suggested. With time and experience he'll loosen up and not take gigging so damn seriously 

Hindsight is 20/20 of course, but for any multi-band situation there should always be some communication beforehand about shared stage gear.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

To be fair, the other band did not really know they were backing us up. The drummer (a co-worker) and the host knew, but the rest of the band assumed they were playing most of the night, and the drummer never told them as such. 

Still, we passed up a paying bar gig to play the party which would have at least paid something, and have been a tonne of fun to boot. 

My guitarist just got totally insecure when he saw the other band setting up. Appearances mean nothing to me. Looking the part does not mean you can actually play. It was a party on a farm?! We would have been fine and they would have loved the music. 

Oh well. So it seems to go with this band. 

If I had something waiting in the wings I'd bail. 

Of course, I just learned the singer FINALLY decided to replace his tiny PA and buy something with giggable power, which he picks up this coming week. Great timing. 1 week too late.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

If you like the guy, he's a good player and he fits the band well, you'll have to figure out how to deal with his insecurity.

He's not alone, a lot of guitar players are insecure. I think many guitar players get caught up in the gun slinger concept where it's not only a 'battle of the bands' but a battle of guitar players every time they play where there's more than one band. 

Try to help him understand that music isn't a race. The crowd doesn't give a shit who's the 'best' guitar player. They just want to enjoy the music. He has to get comfortable enough in his playing, and the band, to be able to watch another band, and another guitar player, and say "man those guys (or that guitar player) are GREAT"


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

One of the reasons I hate playing with other guitar players. They are almost always an insecure bunch. This guy must be good to put up with that kind of crap. Gigs are hard enought o get without him blowing them off for ego flareups. Tell him if it happens again, he is history.

CT.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

violation said:


> Lame... what kind of guitarist gets angry over gear?


Not only that... but you guys were getting paid and they weren't.

One would think that the other bands would have more of a problem with the situation.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I know you said he's a nice guy, but I'd ditch him over that. How do you know he won't do that again to you some time? Inexcuseable!

and why on earth is he using so much amp power? I play bass, I understand your rig. Seems like overkill for guitar.


----------

